# New Forum!!



## Mrs. ArboristSite (Nov 26, 2005)

Well it's here. I have been asked to do this for a long time so here it is. 

There is one stipulation (along with the basic rules) Please no information on trapping (other than if non damaging). The leg traps that I saw in pictures on AS, I feel are inhumane. Please honor my request. 
Thanks,
Darin


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 26, 2005)

Great idea Jennifer, I will see what I can contribute.
John


----------



## Marky Mark (Nov 26, 2005)

I had a nice walk in the woods the other day.






Take a look at this beaver dam.


----------



## Marky Mark (Nov 26, 2005)

Here's a rare muskrat "Black Rat" that got hit by a car.


----------



## kf_tree (Nov 26, 2005)

a little climbing i did in peru.....


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 26, 2005)

Marky Mark said:


> Here's a rare muskrat "Black Rat" that got hit by a car.


 Oh Barky, that marshrat didn't get killed by a car and you know it!
It commited suicide before you murdered it!
John


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Nov 26, 2005)

pic 1= waterfall in oregon

pic 2= big fir cross road in oregon

pic 3= fun in creek with jeep

pic 4= super sexified sizzler sittin on sitka spruce snag

pic 5= my old lady in fern canyon, CA


----------



## Darin (Nov 26, 2005)

Cool pix guys. 

I wish my backpack trip in Thailand was on digital!!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 26, 2005)

kf_tree said:


> a little climbing i did in peru.....


 Ken I went mountain climbing last year too, but I took the easy way by ATV.
I climbed up till the snow got too deep.
It's on Montana Mountain just outside Carcross Yukon.
John


----------



## a_lopa (Nov 26, 2005)

Los


----------



## Locoweed (Nov 26, 2005)

Hey John 

Is that one of those B-52 size mosquito's that is out of focus above the clouds?


----------



## Chucky (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey Markey, how's your fox and mink count doing? Any fisher yet? Or do you have them down in Jersey? 

You making rat sets? Remember rats will always carry you during the higher-bearing fur droughts. Learned that long ago. Trap mostly rat, and the mink, fox, and fisher are gravy.


----------



## Marky Mark (Dec 24, 2005)

We have a very low rat population around these parts. I feel it is due to all the salt they use when we get a dusting of snow. Today they spread pure salt on the roads and it has to be killing the cat tails. Haven't set a fox trap in while. I am on the road for mink. No fisher down these parts.


----------



## Chucky (Dec 26, 2005)

Cool, I admire your steadfastness to go after the more difficult quarry, though I've never, at least around here, seen anyone concentrate solely on mink. They're just not that plentiful around here, nor ever have been in my opinion. 

Rats have always been our bread and butter, even in down years. Coon (220), beaver (330) and fishers sets of course we'd make as often as we'd have time for.

I may be wrong, but from what I've heard if you're gonna go after mostly a single fur-bearer, it's fox. 

We knew an old-timer trapper who used to trap in the same area where we used to trap. We never saw him once the whole season, yet his barn wall'd be covered with pelts almost every season.


----------



## Marky Mark (Dec 26, 2005)

I'd like to post a few pics but I'm not allowed to. There are several trappers out in South East Pa and Maryland that put up well over 1000 fox a season. Mike Barcskey can vouch for that also. The way the weather has treated my the last few days I wonder myself. Freezing creeks, bang rain and a huge melt off. Mink traps have to be babied every check is just like your setting your line for the first day. Bait needs to be changed every few days. I started with close to 1500 sun fish salted and I have 1 full 5 gallon bucket left. 

We had a warm snap here and the coons ran like all hell. The trappers that keep a low profile are the ones who put up the big catches. Back to handling these coons.


----------



## Hoserhore (Dec 26, 2005)

Luv Unlimited...........


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 27, 2005)

TreeCo said:


> Yes........We have heaven.
> 
> I remember that tune.
> 
> ...


 Hahaha
Too funny, I remember when Silvernumbnuts posted that one.
John


----------

